# Thunderbolt Sim card swap with Nexus



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Is the sim card in the Nexus the same as the Thunderbolt? Can the T bolt sim be swapped out to the G Nex?
Found my answer. I will need to cut my card to make it interchangeable with the G Nex. The cutters an adapters I'm finding are referring to the I phone. Is this the one I need?


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

I would strongly recommend you just use the small micro-SIM card that goes with the Nexus, then buy the adapter that allows it to fit the full size SIM cards. It should work, I've read other threads where people did exactly that and it worked fine.

Keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Mrksbrd (Jun 7, 2011)

It will work, I'm using it now. If you have a dremel tool available and a old full size sim card, just race the gnex card over the gold contacts and use the dremel tool with some kind of cutter head and your good to go

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I would strongly recommend you just use the small micro-SIM card that goes with the Nexus, then buy the adapter that allows it to fit the full size SIM cards. It should work, I've read other threads where people did exactly that and it worked fine.
> 
> Keep us posted on how it turns out.


That's what I did with mine til I switched back to a full sim when I sold the gnex.

Sent from my ThunderBOLT running ThunderShed 1.5 using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah if I kept my Nexus I woulda done it too, but it only took me a few days to realize how bad the Nexus was and returned it. I wish I knew about it sooner, I woulda just cut my TBolt card instead of activating the micro SIM that came with the Nexus. Had to go back to Verizon and get a new one for the Bolt, what a pain man









If you EVER need anything SIM related with Verizon, I STRONGLY recommend avoiding the retail stores at all costs. Just have Verizon send you one on the web and get yourself an adapter for the micro SIM. It will make your life substantially easier.


----------

